# magnifique - prononciation



## YeseniaRM

Bonsoir a tous,

J'ai un doute par rapport a la prononciation correcte du mot *magnifique*. Je l'ai toujours prononcé comme montagne, cologne, gagner. 

Mais j'ai entendu dire: manifique (comme manier) ou maG  ni fique . Quelle est la manière correcte de prononcer ce mot? Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## ANDSYL

Bonjour YeseniaRM

Ta prononciation est la bonne!


----------



## CapnPrep

YeseniaRM said:


> Quelle est la manière correcte de prononcer ce mot?


Comme tu l'as toujours fait, avec le même son que dans _monta*gn*e_ et _colo*gn*e_. Il est vrai que certains mots contenant la même racine _magn-_ se prononcent autrement. Tu trouveras quelques exemples dans le fil suivant :
gn - prononciation : [ɲ] / [gn]


Pour la différence — ou l'absence de différence, le cas échéant — entre _manier_ et _magner_, voir les fils suivants :
magner / manier - prononciation
digramme "gn" - prononciation : [ɲ] / [nj]


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a visiblement des différences régionales. Je prononce quant à moi toujours [manifik] alors que [maɲifik] me semblerait vraiment curieux, voire affecté !


----------



## Xenay

Pareil du côté de ma Belgique.


----------



## Yendred

La prononciation indiquée par les dictionnaires est [maɲifik], mais comme il est plus dur de prononcer [ɲi] que [ɲə] comme dans _montagne _ou _cologne_, on entend la plupart du temps [ma*n*ifik].


----------



## matoupaschat

Maître Capello said:


> Il y a visiblement des différences régionales. Je prononce quant à moi toujours [manifik] alors que [maɲifik] me semblerait vraiment curieux, voire affecté !





Xenay said:


> Pareil du côté de ma Belgique.


Moi je dois être un Belge du temps de Charlemagne, pas Charlemane : je dis [maɲifik]


----------



## SergueiL

[maɲifik] est la prononciation... normale. [manifik] est la prononciation relâchée, comme par exemple "escuse" au lieu de "excuse".


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je dis et entends principalement gni, rarement gueni mais jamais ni !


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> [manifik] est la prononciation relâchée, comme par exemple "escuse" au lieu de "excuse".


Je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis : dire [ɛskyz] au lieu de [ɛkskyz] est clairement relâché, tandis que [manifik] est la prononciation normale dans certaines régions.


----------



## CapnPrep

Vous qui prononcez [manifik], avez-vous [n] également dans _compa*gn*ie_ ? Et dans _di*gn*ité_, _si*gn*ifier_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Difficile à dire ; j'hésite selon les termes…

_compagnie_ → [n] ou [ɲ], mais plutôt [n]
_dignité_ → [ɲ]
_signifier_ → [n] ou [ɲ], mais plutôt [n]

P.S.: Non, je n'ai jamais prétendu qu'il y avait une quelconque logique !


----------



## Xenay

Pareil pour moi. Prononcer [ɲ] dans signifier et compagnie me paraît tellement horrible à l'oreille :/
En revanche, à dignité, les deux prononciations me vont.

En effet, ce n'est pas logique, et me semble être surtout une question d'habitudes et/ou de régions.


----------



## matoupaschat

[ɲ] partout. Quand j'étais en humanités (enseignement secondaire belge) on se serait fait tuer pour moins que ça !!!


----------



## Xenay

Il me semble que ma prononciation en [n] ne se fait qu'avec des mots qui continuent avec un 'i'. Enseignement, ligne, gagne, etc., je prononce ça [ɲ] alors que les exemples précédents, du style compagnie, dignité et signifier, je prononce cela [n]


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis : dire [ɛskyz] au lieu de [ɛkskyz] est clairement relâché, tandis que [manifik] est la prononciation normale dans certaines régions.


En d'autres termes, la prononciation relâchée est la prononciation normale dans certaines régions.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut pas confondre prononciation régionale et prononciation relâchée… Dans [ɛskyz], le premier [k] a été purement supprimé, ce qui dénote une prononciation relâchée. Au contraire, dans [manifik], le _gn_ de _magnifique_ est simplement prononcé différemment, ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose. Si on suivait votre avis, on dirait que les gens du Midi qui prononcent [e] au lieu de [ɛ] le digraphe _ai_ parlent de façon relâchée, ce qui n'est bien évidemment pas le cas.


----------



## SergueiL

Je parle de relâchement dans ce cas car prononcer le "gni" de magnifique comme "ni" m'apparait comme une perte phonétique (le [g] est perdu) alors que le [ɛ] prononcé [e] serait plutôt un réarrangement, une (re)création. Je suis bien conscient qu'un phonéticien ne serait peut-être pas d'accord avec ce que j'avance. Je précise aussi que je ne mets aucune valeur de jugement dans le mot relâchement. 
Donc, si dans certaines régions "magnifique" se prononce "manifique" alors que "dignité" se prononce…"dignité", j'y vois une sorte d'habitude collective, de tradition qui aboutit à un amoindrissement linguistique (phonétique en l'occurrence) mais qui par ailleurs pourrait parfaitement s'expliquer historiquement. 
Donc (encore) à un non-francophone, je répondrais qu'il n'existe qu'une prononciation de l'adjectif "magnifique" et que les autres sont des prononciations individuellement ou collectivement relâchées portant respectivement le nom de "fautes" ou de "régionalismes".


----------



## soleil-sol

Bonjour, à New York a propos du mot magnifique, j'ai toujours entendu la prononciation (par les etudiants de francais) gn de [stagnɑ̃] stagnant, non pas la prononciation [ɲ] de montagne. Je voudrais les corriger mais je n'ose pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans _magnifique_, on ne prononce à ma connaissance jamais [gn], mais toujours [ɲ] ou [n]. Il faut donc bien corriger les gens qui prononcent incorrectement [gn].


----------



## Philippides

La première fois où j'ai entendu ce mot prononcé magnifique comme stagner (désolé, je ne connais pas l'API) c'est dans la chanson "Crush on you" de Bruce Springsteen. Une référence quant à la prononciation du français 
Je suis d'accord avec SergueiL sur le fait que la seule prononciation correcte à recommander à un non francophone est [maɲifik]


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je prononce quant à moi toujours [manifik] alors que [maɲifik] me semblerait vraiment curieux !


Moi, je dirais exactement l'inverse:
_Je prononce quant à moi toujours_ [maɲifik] _alors que _[manifik] _me semblerait vraiment curieux  !_


----------

